# Cheater Pulled Pork



## Vermin999 (Dec 8, 2012)

Almost 5 lbs country style ribs seasoned with some Mad Hunky General Purpose rub.






CSRs were cooked till 165 then foiled till tender. Most of it was pullable but I still used a cleaver to chop it up.





A can of Bush's beans,  sauteed onion, a little beer, BBQ sauce and a couple of hot dogs and cooked on the grill.





Pulled  pork sandwich, PP, BBQ sauce, Tabasco sauce and cole slaw on a bun. Its  amazing how that cole slaw looks exactly like KFC cole slaw. Its as if  someone was too lazy to make their own and stopped at KFC on the way  home and just bought some..... interesting.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 9, 2012)

It all looks great V and that slaw does look mysteriously like KFC. I was going to ask the recipe, but then realized I need to ask The Colonel


----------



## Frank h (Dec 9, 2012)

bbquzz said:


> It all looks great V and that slaw does look mysteriously like KFC. I was going to ask the recipe, but then realized I need to ask The Colonel



My late mom in law always said " I don't care that it comes from a fast food place , KFC is the best cole slaw ever!".......and that old gal was right about everything!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks great Vermin. Will agree with Mom on the KFC cole slaw. They make it taste mo betta than many scratch made versions. Love the stuff..lol. Their corn on the cob aint too shabby neither. They always seem to get ears which are fuller than what can be bought at the store.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Different types of slaw for different regions. Me I prefer using red cabbage, and vinegar, no mayo.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah..from having spent the best years of my life trying to talk sense into hard headed yankees from the Carolinas..I know some folks favor the venegar version and best not call it cole slaw..its slaw lol. First time I heard about pushed pork being invented happened to try it with KFC and everybody loved it so saw no reason to change it up. Now have snagged a bag of shredded cole slaw mix and a bottle of Kroger brand dressing. Thats purty dang good too. I do not like the hidden ranch coleslaw dressing. It taste a little bland or something.


----------



## Frank h (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess I got distracted talking about cole slaw , but I meant to say what a cool idea making PP from CSR'S ....makes sense since its shoulder after all. Anyhow , that looked real tasty , verm.....can I call you verm?


----------



## Griff (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, I haven't had baked beans with hot dog slices in years. Yummmm.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2012)

Griff said:


> Wow, I haven't had baked beans with hot dog slices in years. Yummmm.



I make that 4 or 5 times a year! I use to tell my kids it was cowboy food! We still call it that!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah Griff whats up on the lack o Beanie Weenies up North? Do we need to get a hold of Sister Sarah to fix the problemo?


----------



## olflathead (Dec 10, 2012)

the kfc slaw is ok but we here in the piedmont of NC prefer the white slaw or mayo slaw. By the way, nice looking grub.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 11, 2012)

Well think KFC is mayo slaw along with a few other ingredients such as sugar and vinegar etc. Used to have the clone recipe for it around here somewhere.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I got this here:

KFC Slaw

Ingredients:

8 cups cabbage, finely diced, about 1 head
1/4 cup carrot, shredded
2 tablespoons onions, minced 
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice

Directions:

1. Cabbage and carrots must be finely diced. (I use fine shredder disc on food processor) .

2. Pour cabbage and carrot mixture into large bowl and stir in minced onion.

3. Using regular blade on food processor process remaining ingredients until smooth.

4. Pour over vegetable mixture and mix thoroughly.

5. Cover bowl and refrigerate several hours or overnight before serving.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds good Buzz


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 12, 2012)

Believe dats it. Thanks Buzz.


----------



## DJ (Dec 13, 2012)

Both the Pulled Pork and Beans Look Great and Thanks for the KFC recipe.....None better.
dj


----------



## Max1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Actually, KFC has no comparison to Chick-Fil-A's slaw.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 13, 2012)

Max said:


> Actually, KFC has no comparison to Chick-Fil-A's slaw.



Not sure about their slaw, but Chick-Fil-A's chicken is better than any fast food I've tasted.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 17, 2012)

Now scuse me..as DJ say There is no way on earth that Chik Filet slaw compare to KFC. KFC is one thousand times hands down mo betta. Now as far as the chicken I dont have no gripes on they have good chicken. They also have great chicken salad sanwiches for them who want a change up. Chicken noodle soup is passable. Fine salads but they have a bunch of funky dressings. I would stick with Ranch on that.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 17, 2012)

KFC chicken sucks lol, would not give it to my worst enemy, but the slaw is an ok good. 

CHICK FIL A RULES!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I love KFC chicken like a hawg loves slop. Now if was ordering I would choose Popeye's. They have muy bueno ghainas as we would say in Tex Mex. Now I know members of the minority co-moonity prefer Churches. I think they give more protein per serving. Popeye's Red Beans and Rice is enough to make any love Cajone food. I have tried to duplicate it at home on many occasionas..but always failed. I finally give up. It have some kinda funky spice down in there of which I think is marjoram or something. None of the clone recipes measures up. It do require beer to get close.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nah you got it wrong bro, not Churches, Chesterfried! I got some beer chillin, all you have to do is come and get it :p


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmm think the only Chesterfields we have is cigarettes. That was my Grand Daddys favorite brand for tight rolls. He would huff on those while taking copious amounts of tablespoons of hundred proof Old Crow for his heart. As long as a person take it by the spoonful it was meds. He did not hold with drinking.


----------

